# devolo dlan problem



## Hirokazu (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

hab mir das devolo dlan 200 av mini besorgt.
Habe alles angeschlossen und die LED Lampen leuchten alle grün, aber irgendwie komme ich nicht ins Internet damit. Bin grad noch mit meinem Wlan stick online. 

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich dlan zum laufen bringe?
Ach ja, wenn ich das Cockpit öffne dann steht immer in der mitte kein lokales dlan Gerät gefunden bitte warten ... 

Danke schon mal im voraus!


----------



## Leopardgecko (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

wenn du nach dem Einstecken der Adapter in die Steckdosen die Verschlüsselungstasten der Adapter betätigst, sollte die dLAN-Verbindung eigentlich funktionieren.
Beschreib doch mal genau, was du mit den Adaptern wie verbunden hast.
Und in welchem "Cockpit" erhälst du die Meldung?


----------



## Hirokazu (24. Dezember 2010)

Die Tasten habe ich bereits betätigt, allerdings hatte ich auch damit  keine Verbindung.

Also: Hab ein devolo kit in eine separate Wandsteckdose getan und per Netzwerkkabel in den Router.
Das andere devolo kit habe ich ebenfalls in eine separate wandsteckdose in meinem zimmer getan und per Netzwerkkabel in meinen Rechner. ( Mein Router steht unten im Flur ) 

Hat das vllt. was mit den Phasen zu tun? Haben bei uns einen Drehstromzähler ( 3 Phasen )

Ach ja, mit dem Cockpit meine ich die Software, welche dem Produkt beiliegt. Die nennt sich devolo dlan cockpit.

Ich habe hier mal 2 pics erstellt. 
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/gwkn-1-png.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/gwkn-2-png.html

Beim ersten Bild habe ich meinen Wlan stick eingesteckt und somit eine Verbindung hergestellt und devolo scheint ja auch irgendwas zu machen.
Zweites Bild ohne Wlan stick. Und da passiert gar nichts.


----------



## Leopardgecko (25. Dezember 2010)

Wenn alle Lampen des Adapter grün leuchten, sollte die Verbindung untereinander eigentlich vorhanden sein, was damit auch Probleme innerhalb der Stromverkabelung ausschliessen sollte.

In der Taskleiste deines zweiten Bildes ist ein Symbol mit einem roten X zu erkennen.
Wenn das ein kleiner Bildschirm mit einem roten X ist, sieht es so aus, als würde dein PC keine LAN-Kabelverbindung erkennen.
Wenn du den WLAN-Stick drin hast, regisriert die Software wahrscheinlich das dLAN über die an den Router angeschlossene Verbindung.
Tausch mal das Netzwerkkabel an deinem PC aus, falls das nicht hilft, tausch mal die beiden dLAN-Adapter untereinander.
Möglicherweise ist die LAN-Buchse an einem Adapter defekt.


----------



## Hirokazu (25. Dezember 2010)

Netzwerkkabel und Adapter habe ich mal getauscht, aber leider ohne Erfolg. 
Und das Symbol ist ein Bildschirm mit rotem Kreuz. 

Gibt es da irgendwelche Treiber, die ich noch installieren muss? Denn auf der mitgelieferten CD ist nur die Software ( Cockpit ) vorhanden.


----------



## Leopardgecko (25. Dezember 2010)

Für den dLAN-Adapter ist keine Treibermontage erforderlich.
Schau mal im Gerätemanager nach, ob für die Netzwerkkarte überhaupt ein Treiber installiert ist, oder ob diese vielleicht deaktiviert wurde.
Hast du die Möglichkeit, den PC mal direkt an den Router zu stöpseln?


----------



## Hirokazu (26. Dezember 2010)

Eine Netzwerkkarte wird mir garnicht angezeigt im Gerätemanager.
Aber jetzt wo du es sagst, mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass nur meine wlan verbindung angezeigt wird unter Systemsteuerung. Müsste da nicht noch ein Symbol für LAN mit sein???

Ich hatte meinen Rechner auf jeden Fall schon mal an meinen Router angeschlossen - über LAN - und hat alles funktioniert.


----------



## Leopardgecko (26. Dezember 2010)

Die Netzwerkkarte wird normalerweise auch im Gerätemanager angezeigt.
Wenn keine Netzwerkkarte angezeigt wird, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Es ist kein Treiber für die Netzwerkkarte installiert, dann sollte aber ein Eintrag mit einem gelben Ausrufezeichen im Gerätemanager auftauchen.
2. Die Netzwerkkarte, sofern OnBoard, ist im BIOS deaktiviert. Wenn es eine Steckkarte ist, kontrollier mal, ob sie richtig im Slot drin steckt.


----------



## Hirokazu (26. Dezember 2010)

Also ne Steckkarte habe ich nicht.
Kannst du mir sagen, wo genau ich im Bios nachgucken muss, um die Karte, falls deaktiviert, zu aktivieren? 
Vllt liegt es ja daran, dass sich die Adapter nicht finden.


----------



## Leopardgecko (27. Dezember 2010)

Am besten schaust du mal im Handbuch deines Mainboard nach.
Der Bereich im BIOS sollte in etwa "Integrated Periphals" oder so ähnlich heissen.


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe den Thread jetzt nur grob überflogen.

Bei mir war es ein ähnliches Problem, vielleicht hilft dir mein Vorgehen.

Im Routermenü eine feste IP vergeben, natürlich die MAC Adresse nicht vergessen. Denn meine Frau geht per Wlan rein und leider komme ich dann nicht ins Internet, wenn sie zuerst(!) sich anmeldet. 

Als ich dann feste IPs vergeben hatte (nicht bei den PCs selbst, sondern im Router), ging es. 

Sieh mal nach, ob du einen MAC Adressenfilter aktiviert hast. Die dLan Dosen haben nämlich eine eigene MAC Adresse die du ebenfalls freigeben musst


----------



## Hirokazu (27. Dezember 2010)

Danke für eure Hilfe! Hab das Problem gefunden. DLAN funktioniert jetzt endlich 
Da ich mir ja einen komplett neuen Rechner aufgebaut habe und somit auch ein neues Mainboard, musste ich ja noch die Treiber für LAN installieren. Das hatte ich am Anfang vergessen 

Naja, jedenfalls funktionierts Top 

Nochmals danke für eure Bemühungen


----------



## der_yappi (27. Dezember 2010)

Hirokazu schrieb:


> Danke für eure Hilfe! Hab das Problem gefunden. DLAN funktioniert jetzt endlich
> Da ich mir ja einen komplett neuen Rechner aufgebaut habe und somit auch ein neues Mainboard, musste ich ja noch die Treiber für LAN installieren. Das hatte ich am Anfang vergessen
> 
> Naja, jedenfalls funktionierts Top
> ...



Sei froh das die Lösung im Endeffekt so einfach war 

Rein aus Interesse:
Was hast du als Verbindungsrate zwischen deinen Adaptern?


----------



## Hirokazu (27. Dezember 2010)

100 Mbps, geht da noch mehr? Ich dachte so, dass ich mit den Adapter'n zwischen 100 und 150 bin.


----------



## der_yappi (28. Dezember 2010)

Hirokazu schrieb:


> 100 Mbps, geht da noch mehr? Ich dachte so, dass ich mit den Adapter'n zwischen 100 und 150 bin.


Keine Ahnung ob da noch mehr geht...
Hab nur die beiden Vorgänger (14MBit - ausgemustert / und 85Mbit - noch in Betrieb)
Mit meinen jetzigen hab ich Verbindungsraten zwischen 20 und 45 MBit
Hab vor kurzem gemerkt, dass meine Rate beim einschalten der Nachttischlampe auf knapp 20Mbit einbricht.
Also kommts immer drauf an was, wie, wo noch im Stromkreis dran hängt.


----------

